# Camping at Strawberry?



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I will be heading up to Strawberry this weekend for an overnighter. Everything I have been able to find about camping up there is with trailers. I will be in the Mud Creek/ Haws point area. Are there any areas around there for tent campers? Do I need to reserve a spot like the improved camp grounds?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Depending on what time and day you are getting there. Clyde creek and mud creek are nice areas to camp but It can be a little bit of a drive to get to the lake and it gets very crowded. We went up on a saturday morning in early June and couldn't find a spot in mud creek ended up finding a spot in clyde creek in a meadow with probably ten other groups.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I may be heading up Friday after work. So it sounds like you can just head up and find a spot and set up?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

There are a couple developed campgrounds near the lake. Everywhere else is open camping (trailer/tent or whatever). I like camping in the trees, but that puts me farther from the lake. Depends on what you're after.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

clyde creek and mud creek are all primitive camping. So yep just find a spot and setup! Be sure to take a drive all the way to the top of clyde creek there is a great view from the top of strawberry ridge


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Perfect! Thanks for the help.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Friday after work you will be hard pressed to find a spot. Good Luck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Clyde Creek has very few options, but Mud has tons and a few really large meadows. some morons think they can take teh whole meadow so they spread every vehicles way out there; feel free to move on in. Getting their late on a weekend may be tough. Mud Creek si also great if you have a light boat that can be launched on a dirt launch ramp it is only about a 1/2 mile drive from the camping area to teh dirt ramp. That is how we do it every year and love it; headed up next weekend. 

Hawes Point is quite a ways away from Mud and there isnt much going on that way.


----------

